# You Might Be Smoking Lithium....



## RATZ (29/7/14)

/sarcasm/ This bubbled up in my stream today, It is highly informative with links to credible studies. I recomend you direct your anti vaping buddies here.

end/sarcasm/

http://notsosafe.org/


----------



## Derick (29/7/14)

Copper?

Must be when you have that copper mod - then your e-cig contains a LOT of copper

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Necris (29/7/14)

lol,when you have so little credible info you spread it over 5 popups...sad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zaVaper (29/7/14)

"THIS YOUTH AWARENESS AND PREVENTION CAMPAIGN WAS DEVELOPED BY THE ORANGE COUNTY DEPARTMENT OF EDUCATION IN PARTNERSHIP WITH THE ORANGE COUNTY HEALTH CARE AGENCY AND THE ORANGE COUNTY SHERIFF’S DEPARTMENT WITH FUNDING FROM THE CALIFORNIA DEPARTMENT OF EDUCATION TOBACCO-USE PREVENTION EDUCATION PROGRAM."

Hmmm, I guess it really is a challenge to prevent the youth from vaping.
1. They won't smell like anything when the teens sneak out for a vape. So catching them will be tricky.
2. You won't sound convincing when you tell them it will "kill" them and cause cancer etc. (umm, science, long term studies bla bla)

I guess they need to make some kind of attempt, even if it's propaganda , their is still a real risk of addiction/habit forming attribute from the ritualistic behavior. I don't know, kids will be kids, no real foresight and curious to explore the world for what it is or isnt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

